# Biggest Accomplishment Yet! :D



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Today I was running back and forth between the computer room and my bedroom with Ozzy, and all of a sudden, he went downstairs. I followed him and he went outside and went potty! All by himself! I was so proud! 

I'm so happy that we're finally getting somewhere!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

way to go Ozzy!!!!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:groovy: Woooohooo Ozzy!!!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:happyboogie: Good Ozzy!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That is really awesome Ozzy has me thinking I'm starting to like small dogs!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If someone like you, who was determined to get a gsd can enjoy a Pom, I might want one too. He's just so so cute


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We need a potty horray!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> Today I was running back and forth between the computer room and my bedroom with Ozzy, and all of a sudden, he went downstairs. I followed him and he went outside and went potty! All by himself! I was so proud!
> 
> I'm so happy that we're finally getting somewhere!


Excellent! How old is Ozzy? Rex (13 weeks) went and stood by the door for the first time today. :wild:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy's 14 weeks.  A week or two ago he was whining at my door when he had to go potty, but when he went all the way outside and didn't make a pit stop in the floor I was so excited!


----------

